# Pure Paws Silk Basics review



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been wanting to try PP Silk basics for awhile and found it at Eukanuba. I used it yesterday and loved it:chili: The girls were so soft, silky and smelled so good:wub: I will rotate it with CC spectrum and Dove go fresh. The leave in conditioner was fantastic!!! The girls were much easier to comb wet, it was better than Kinky,Curly knot today.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it have to be diluted? I tried the regular Pure Paws awhile back and I do love the way it smells, but my results were not that great...love the CC Spectrum, though..:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks I book marked it, I'm going to try it on Dewey. I'm always looking for new conditioners to help with tangles.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes it does need to be diluted. I always dilute shampoo and conditioner even the CC and Dove.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dove??? Does it work?? what do you use it for??? Please tell


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> Dove??? Does it work?? what do you use it for??? Please tell


I love Dove Go Fresh shampoo and conditioner in the yellow bottle but I have not been able to find it in stores lately. Last time I was able to order on line and bought 8 bottles.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will take any kind of grooming advise  Thank you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is so interesting. I tried the silk on my 3 and didn't like it at all. Made them look greasy. Even right after the bath they didn't look like they had just been bathed. So I didn't bring the Silk line in to the store. May have to rethink that.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is so interesting. I tried the silk on my 3 and didn't like it at all. Made them look greasy. Even right after the bath they didn't look like they had just been bathed. So I didn't bring the Silk line in to the store. May have to rethink that.


Mine are not greasy at all. Did you dilute the shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying it for Reese since she tends to have dryer coat and i really like the PP H2O Line for her coat, but i like to switch products around, i get bored easily (must the gemini in me) and always think there is something better out there. I'm still trying to find the perfect shampoo and conditioner for Kelly. I just sent PP an email about the Silk Basic Line to see what they suggest for Reese and Kelly's coats since they have coats that so completely different from the other. Cathy did you use both the Silk Basics Conditioning Spray and the leave in Conditioner or just one of those?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm thinking about trying it for Reese since she tends to have dryer coat and i really like the PP H2O Line for her coat, but i like to switch products around, i get bored easily (must the gemini in me) and always think there is something better out there. I'm still trying to find the perfect shampoo and conditioner for Kelly. I just sent PP an email about the Silk Basic Line to see what they suggest for Reese and Kelly's coats since they have coats that so completely different from the other. Cathy did you use both the Silk Basics Conditioning Spray and the leave in Conditioner or just one of those?


 I just used the leave in conditioner and just a very small amount. I think it could be greasy if you used a lot. I do have the spray and was told that for brushing the coat when it was dry.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds good thanks! You really should talk to these companies about being a paid represenative, you do a great selling their products, CC, Greyhound Combs, Kinky Curly and now PP...i think you missed your calling.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

elly said:


> Mine are not greasy at all. Did you dilute the shampoo and conditioner?


Oh I always dilute. I experimented with the entire Silk line for over 6 weeks. I kept diluting more and more to the point the dilution ratio was more than 16:1 for the conditioner. I expected it for Callie's coat. But I thought it would be perfect for Jett's. I'm still loving their original Reconstruction Line (which has been reformulated) the best for my 3.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

elly said:


> I just used the leave in conditioner and just a very small amount. I think it could be greasy if you used a lot. I do have the spray and was told that for brushing the coat when it was dry.


The leave in conditioner was what gave me the best results too. But no matter how tiny of an amount I used, they still looked greasy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is so interesting. I tried the silk on my 3 and didn't like it at all. Made them look greasy. Even right after the bath they didn't look like they had just been bathed. So I didn't bring the Silk line in to the store. May have to rethink that.


Same here, I felt like I needed to bath again too soon. :blink: Lot people say they love PPS but I like CC better for mine.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I have been wanting to try PP Silk basics for awhile and found it at Eukanuba. I used it yesterday and loved it:chili: The girls were so soft, silky and smelled so good:wub: I will rotate it with CC spectrum and Dove go fresh. The leave in conditioner was fantastic!!! The girls were much easier to comb wet, it was better than Kinky,Curly knot today.


The leave in conditioner sounds interesting though. Glad it worked for you Cathy. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am still getting a great result with PP. What I have found is you must mix the conditioner really well with water and pour over the coat. I use about 1 tablespoon conditioner and 6 to 8 oz water.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney's Breeder is a Pure Paws Rep! So, I got the Silk Line Products back when they first came out. I LOVE IT!! I swear this is the best shampoo and conditioner ever ever made! Glad someone else agrees with me! Go to Susen Malteses site and you can order from there as well. Love to give our good breeders a good plug! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is so interesting. I tried the silk on my 3 and didn't like it at all. Made them look greasy. Even right after the bath they didn't look like they had just been bathed. So I didn't bring the Silk line in to the store. May have to rethink that.


Was it the black bottle Pure Silk? I dilute it 8 to 1 for both the shampoo and conditioner. I don't completely rinse out the conditioner either, and never got a greasy look.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> Was it the black bottle Pure Silk? I dilute it 8 to 1 for both the shampoo and conditioner. I don't completely rinse out the conditioner either, and never got a greasy look.


Yep! That's the line. :thumbsup: Ed is my PP's rep. I was just talking to him today about PP's needing to come out with the Silk in a travel kit. He loves the silk line. And others here are getting great results with it. I love PP's and know that everything they come out with is top notch. So I'm sure it's one of those things where different coat types, various types of water, and even different climates can change how the same product can work on various dogs.

Callie absolutely hates getting rinsed off. So I'm using the Leave In conditioner on her. But I can't use it in conjunction with the Silk Shampoo. I have to use it with either the Factor Zero (which I LOVE btw!) or a combo of the No Rinse/Brightening shampoos. My best results with her is with the Factor Zero Shampoo. There are no conditioners in that shampoo. But even with the No Rinse/Brightening combo (no conditioners in the Brightening Shampoo either) her hair can be too soft. Her top knot falls flat and over her face every time. lol It's ok after a day or 2 though.

One word of advice, the conditioners in the Silk line are pretty heavy so it's really important to use either the Brightening Shampoo or Factor Zero to clarify every 3rd to 4th bath to remove any build up. This I got from Ed when the line first came out.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yep! That's the line. :thumbsup: Ed is my PP's rep. I was just talking to him today about PP's needing to come out with the Silk in a travel kit. He loves the silk line. And others here are getting great results with it. I love PP's and know that everything they come out with is top notch. So I'm sure it's one of those things where different coat types, various types of water, and even different climates can change how the same product can work on various dogs.
> 
> Callie absolutely hates getting rinsed off. So I'm using the Leave In conditioner on her. But I can't use it in conjunction with the Silk Shampoo. I have to use it with either the Factor Zero (which I LOVE btw!) or a combo of the No Rinse/Brightening shampoos. My best results with her is with the Factor Zero Shampoo. There are no conditioners in that shampoo. But even with the No Rinse/Brightening combo (no conditioners in the Brightening Shampoo either) her hair can be too soft. Her top knot falls flat and over her face every time. lol It's ok after a day or 2 though.
> 
> One word of advice, the conditioners in the Silk line are pretty heavy so it's really important to use either the Brightening Shampoo or Factor Zero to clarify every 3rd to 4th bath to remove any build up. This I got from Ed when the line first came out.


Yes, I do use the PP brightner first -- I groom once a week so I use that first then the silk... I will get to meet Ed next week! I am getting McC a brother and I am meeting Ed at the airport! I cannot wait! I am going to check out Factor Zero too. I also use the CC (no rinse purple shampoo) in between when I get behind some (love that too) -- I do flat iron as well... I really enjoy taking care of a long coat.. for how long? Not sure with 2 of them!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> Yes, I do use the PP brightner first -- I groom once a week so I use that first then the silk... I will get to meet Ed next week! I am getting McC a brother and I am meeting Ed at the airport! I cannot wait! I am going to check out Factor Zero too. I also use the CC (no rinse purple shampoo) in between when I get behind some (love that too) -- I do flat iron as well... I really enjoy taking care of a long coat.. for how long? Not sure with 2 of them!!


Oh congratulations on getting a new baby!! Ed and Susen's Malts are gorgeous! And they are really up on nutrition and are not big into over vaccinating. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I am still getting a great result with PP. What I have found is you must mix the conditioner really well with water and pour over the coat. I use about 1 tablespoon conditioner and 6 to 8 oz water.


Cathy---I bathed them in CC then tried just the PP silk conditioner again. This time I mixed it WELL in bottle and let it set while. I LOVED the results!! :thumbsup: esp on Sammie's thick coat. So I think for me I didn't mix it well enough before. I haven't tried the shampoo again yet.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh congratulations on getting a new baby!! Ed and Susen's Malts are gorgeous! And they are really up on nutrition and are not big into over vaccinating. :thumbsup:


I just liked you on FB and visited your store! That is exactly how I found Susen researching about not over vaccinating and diet! I love love her..I went all the way from New York to Cypress to get her. This time Ed is bringing me Bimmer, I Can't wait to meet Ed ! Susen told me I am not allowed to talk with him long at the airport because he will miss his plane back. :wub: I will post pics of my new boy next week. I am very excited!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> I just liked you on FB and visited your store! That is exactly how I found Susen researching about not over vaccinating and diet! I love love her..I went all the way from New York to Cypress to get her. This time Ed is bringing me Bimmer, I Can't wait to meet Ed ! * Susen told me I am not allowed to talk with him long at the airport because he will miss his plane back.* :wub: I will post pics of my new boy next week. I am very excited!!


ROTFLOL!!! He is exactly what I picture of a down home, friendly Texan! He LOVES to chat!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Cathy---I bathed them in CC then tried just the PP silk conditioner again. This time I mixed it WELL in bottle and let it set while. I LOVED the results!! :thumbsup: esp on Sammie's thick coat. So I think for me I didn't mix it well enough before. I haven't tried the shampoo again yet.


That's great:aktion033: the key is getting it mixed well:thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

elly said:


> That's great:aktion033: the key is getting it mixed well:thumbsup:


I put one ounce of conditioner in a color applicator bottle- and then I add in about 3 ounces of real hot water and shake the heck out of it. Then I keep adding in more until I get the 8 ounces and it is mixed perfectly then- 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> I put one ounce of conditioner in a color applicator bottle- and then I add in about 3 ounces of real hot water and shake the heck out of it. Then I keep adding in more until I get the 8 ounces and it is mixed perfectly then-
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Good idea:thumbsup: I have a color applicator bottle. I did notice hot water helps with mixing. Will I have trouble with build up if I rotate between the CC and PP?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have not had any problem at all with build up and have been using it since it came out moths ago. -- but every other time I have been using the PP bright on the first wash and then then second wash I use the silk. I put the conditioner on her and then do the raking which can take up to 10 minutes. Then I rinse some out... not all of it, I would say 2/3- and then blow dry and iron. I am getting better at it.... Manny from Chrisman Maltese had a nice article last year on caring for the Maltese Coat and what products he used. I did purchase some of what he recommended and nothing to me worked as nice as the Silk. But every dog has different texture hair so maybe that is some of the difference.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis had sent me some of the shampoo and conditioner and i only used it on Reese since she tends to have a dryer coat and i love it!!!! I'm going to order the shampoo, conditioner and leave in conditioner for her...not sure how excited she will be, but i can't wait to try the leave in conditioner on her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I put one ounce of conditioner in a color applicator bottle- and then I add in about 3 ounces of real hot water and shake the heck out of it. Then I keep adding in more until I get the 8 ounces and it is mixed perfectly then-
> 
> Hope that helps!!


I coudnt break it down first few times I tried it. So this time I used an applicator bottle and hotter water. Seemed like a big pain to use until I figured out how to mix it. :thumbsup: 

Do Same for shampoo??


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yep! That's the line. :thumbsup: Ed is my PP's rep. *I was just talking to him today about PP's needing to come out with the Silk in a travel kit*. He loves the silk line. And others here are getting great results with it. I love PP's and know that everything they come out with is top notch. So I'm sure it's one of those things where different coat types, various types of water, and even different climates can change how the same product can work on various dogs.
> 
> Callie absolutely hates getting rinsed off. So I'm using the Leave In conditioner on her. But I can't use it in conjunction with the Silk Shampoo. I have to use it with either the Factor Zero (which I LOVE btw!) or a combo of the No Rinse/Brightening shampoos. My best results with her is with the Factor Zero Shampoo. There are no conditioners in that shampoo. But even with the No Rinse/Brightening combo (no conditioners in the Brightening Shampoo either) her hair can be too soft. Her top knot falls flat and over her face every time. lol It's ok after a day or 2 though.
> 
> *One word of advice, the conditioners in the Silk line are pretty heavy so it's really important to use either the Brightening Shampoo or Factor Zero to clarify every 3rd to 4th bath to remove any build up.* This I got from Ed when the line first came out.



Crystal do you know if they are going to come out with the Silk Basics travel kit?

I love the Factor Zero shampoo to clarify. I know that some people had complained about the H20 line about buildup and matting the coat, but they weren't using a clarifying shampoo every 3rd or 4th bath. Once a month like clockwork everyone gets clarified.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> I coudnt break it down first few times I tried it. So this time I used an applicator bottle and hotter water. Seemed like a big pain to use until I figured out how to mix it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do Same for shampoo??



Kandis i use the applicator bottle for both shampoo and conditioner, it makes mixing and applying so much easier. I usually mix up the conditioner in the applicator bottle and heat a couple seconds in microwave since the conditioner is heat activated, i know the other PP conditioners are heat activated and i think the Silk Basics is too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis i use the applicator bottle for both shampoo and conditioner, it makes mixing and applying so much easier. I usually mix up the conditioner in the applicator bottle and heat a couple seconds in microwave since the conditioner is heat activated, i know the other PP conditioners are heat activated and i think the Silk Basics is too.


Thanks. Do you use 1 oz of shampoo to 8 oz water ? I have the bottles.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks. Do you use 1 oz of shampoo to 8 oz water ? I have the bottles.



I usually mix 8-1, but if you think the shampoo might still not clean as well as you like then add more water.


----------

